# 375ml Glass Bottles



## grantiesbrew (5/4/12)

Is anyone using old tooheys new brown glass bottles and does it work!!!!!


----------



## going down a hill (5/4/12)

I dont use them, but they are brown and I dare say they will do the job nicely.


----------



## RobboMC (5/4/12)

How old?

The newish ones have a twist seal on the bottle and are MUCH harder to seal,
any old brown beer bottle with a crown seal will work.

Having said that I have some VERY old CUB longnecks that have quite thin glass on the neck,
and once in a while I break one in the neck while sealing. The Coopers ones are indeed the best.

If I'm away from the brew supply and feeling thirsty I always get some Coopers Stout or Ale
and keep the bottles.

When I was young I went to a scout jamboree on the proceeds of collecting longnecks.
Did you know you can actually fit SEVENTY dozen longnecks into a HK Holden SEDAN and still drive it.
Yes SEVEN ZERO. What I would give for just one carload of those now.


----------



## Crusty (5/4/12)

grantiesbrew said:


> Is anyone using old tooheys new brown glass bottles and does it work!!!!!



I've collected over 100 of these so far. I sealed some with the bench capper & they seem to seal just fine. I have found the best bottles to pour from are the James Squire 345ml pop tops & I have collected about 150 of them so far as well. Heaps of people seem to use the twist top bottles without any dramas as long as you cap them with a bench capper. The Tooheys bottles pour nicely too without that glug, glug that stirs up the sediment. Start collecting them buddy, they'll be fine.


----------



## grantiesbrew (5/4/12)

Crusty said:


> I've collected over 100 of these so far. I sealed some with the bench capper & they seem to seal just fine. I have found the best bottles to pour from are the James Squire 345ml pop tops & I have collected about 150 of them so far as well. Heaps of people seem to use the twist top bottles without any dramas as long as you cap them with a bench capper. The Tooheys bottles pour nicely too without that glug, glug that stirs up the sediment. Start collecting them buddy, they'll be fine.



Thanks for that Crusty.Around here i will collect at least 100 bottles a week.


----------



## grantiesbrew (5/4/12)

RobboMC said:


> How old?
> 
> The newish ones have a twist seal on the bottle and are MUCH harder to seal,
> any old brown beer bottle with a crown seal will work.
> ...



Thanks Robbo,the only reason i asked is that i can get hold of 100 bottles a week around here!


----------



## grantiesbrew (5/4/12)

going down a hill said:


> I dont use them, but they are brown and I dare say they will do the job nicely.



Thanks going down a hill!


----------



## Diggs (6/4/12)

I got given a bunch of XXXX longnecks that are twisties, I am using the bench capper and they cap perfectly. Haven't had anything undercarbed.


----------



## RobboMC (21/5/14)

Twist top glass would be good for when you give a 'friend' a bottle to taste.

Too often I have been a good bloke and shared by giving someone a full bottle
and then you lose the bottle as well and later they say, "Oh I thought it was just a beer bottle."

Once when someone did me a huge favour I gave them a 15 bottle Coopers box full of brew
as a thank you and guess what - I didn't get the empties back.

The general public have no respect for our precious bottles, glass or PET. They see a beer
bottle as recyclable garbage.


----------



## beercus (21/5/14)

+1 for Coopers long necks....

I also use the Glass-pak 640ml crown top bottles, perfect for two glasses over dinner!

I think they are about $10 for 12, at least I do not need to clean mold out.... 

http://www.plasdene.com.au/category/index/cat1/Beverage/cat2/Beer/cat3/Glass


----------



## spryzie (21/5/14)

It was hit and miss screw caps for me. Some would befine but others flat upon opening.

I use a bench capper.

I threw them out. Only pull off caps for me now.

I buy bundaberg ginger beer on special - 10 for $8 or so. 80c a stubby with free ginger beer.


----------



## Sippa (21/5/14)

Think I got about 4 dozen Coopers tallies from just buying 2 Sparkling Ales on a Friday on the way home from work every so often


----------



## benarnot (22/5/14)

I use a mix of green crown seal bottles and twisties. To be honest, I have found any problems with either. The only thing I've noticed is that after a while (I'm talking 3-4 years!) the grooves in the neck of the twisties gets a bit worn and that's when I chuck them before they can present a problem. 

Ben


----------



## Shaneygrog (22/5/14)

I have a pile of kegs and most of my beer goes in there but I like to have a few bottles ready for a visit to a small party or day visit to the bush. Thus I have maybe 100 bottles. My fave is the 500ml German wheat beer bottle, or similar and occasionally I will fill a few long necks. Coopers are good but if you look in the right place you can get old, real old long neck bottles and stubbies from when they were pure glass and thick, not thin and plastic coated. Hard to clean but worth it.

So for your Tooheys stubbys, or any other modern Australian twist top stubby I have a couple of points.

Firstly, old bottle cappers like mine (over 20 years old) have a tight bell on them which works a treat in crown seals but is very hard for any modern twist top bottle. Very hard to get those lids on and hard to get them off without an opener. So I never use twist tops anymore. I have found other people however who, with modern cappers and I guess and a slightly larger bell fill their twist top stubbies and cap with no problems at all.

Secondly, most modern beer bottles the world over, and certainly your 375ml Aussie stubbys are made of thin glass that has a film of plastic over them. If you don't believe me try this test. Get two incandescent light globes and gently rub them together, glass scratches glass. Now rub two stubbys together, no scratching. This coating gives them a lot of strength thus the bottle maker can get away with a lot less glass, cheaper to make, easier to transport, store and handle in bulk. They are also lighter in the hand for our new weak of wrist generations!! Now this second point is not directly relevant to your question but if you are happy with your 375ml stubbys and use them for years to come then I suggest you keep them out of the sunlight so as to protect the plastic film and thus the overall integrity of the bottle. Happy brewing!


----------



## Foxfire (22/5/14)

Having recently gone through a bunch of different bottle styles. I recommend Tiger Beer as the easiest to remove a label from. Soak it for a bit and it pretty much just slides right off, it was brilliant.


----------



## H0U5ECAT (22/5/14)

I'm a fan of the squire bottles.
Mainly because all the brother in laws drink it and I like the tag line around the neck.
The labels come off rather decently too.

Half hour soak, remove label and stick it in the dishwasher. Nice and clean.


----------



## beercus (23/5/14)

H0U5ECAT said:


> I'm a fan of the squire bottles.
> Mainly because all the brother in laws drink it and I like the tag line around the neck.
> The labels come off rather decently too.
> 
> Half hour soak, remove label and stick it in the dishwasher. Nice and clean.


I thought of using dishwasher but worried about soap being a problem with head retention. would washing after dishwasher be necessary? Double handling? Run dishwasher with no soap?
Thoughts?


----------



## Nizmoose (23/5/14)

beercus said:


> I thought of using dishwasher but worried about soap being a problem with head retention. would washing after dishwasher be necessary? Double handling? Run dishwasher with no soap?
> Thoughts?


I'd give them a clean by hand then chuck them in the dishwasher without soap, the main idea being that the heat will somewhat sterilise  no need for soap as it's predominantly used for removing grease anyway and if you're beer has grease in it you're doing it wrong


----------



## H0U5ECAT (23/5/14)

No issues so far.
I put it on the highest cycle with a little sodium percarbonate.
Nice and shinny afterwards


----------



## griffo17 (3/6/14)

Never used twist top bottles but can certainly recommend the Coopers long neck bottles as they're pretty chunky around the neck.
I've only ever broken the cheaper glass long necks that I bought from the LHBS.


----------



## Steven @ Home Make It (4/6/14)

Hi guys
if your breaking bottles
are you sure you have the right height setting on the capper.
if the capper is trying to lean over when capping you need to adjust the height
or your hitting the hand capper with a sledge hammer.

Most bottles been supplied these days to HBS
are of good quality

just remember glass doesn't bounce

As for the dishwasher idea
not bad as long as 
a.you have one
b.your missus will let you use it

failing that bottle tree and rinser work well and uses less than a couple of litres of water
cheers "happy washing"


----------



## Sippa (6/6/14)

I use coopers tallies and stubbies, the tallies cap fine as they are crown tops, I found the twist top stubbies are hard to cap with the caps I usually get from the LHBS so I solved this by using 'Homebrand' caps you get from Woolworths, they are slightly larger and fit on the twist tops perfectly and seal just fine without having to jump on capper handle to fit them. So LHBS caps for crown tops and Homebrand caps for twist tops!


----------



## Simon2808 (7/6/14)

just buy your bottles new from the home brew shop - I wasted thousands of dollars (and hundreds of hours) buying coopers sparkling long necks for the sake of getting a bottle afterwards.


----------



## dibby33 (7/6/14)

Squires are great bottles. But they are only 345ml. I love the beer though. I have been iinvesting in grolsch bottles which are 450 but it is not the cheapest way to go. Coppers long necks. 750ml. I have obtained a few dozen of them from the lhbs and they are great. Take your time and build up


----------



## Nizmoose (7/6/14)

dibby33 said:


> Squires are great bottles. But they are only 345ml. I love the beer though. I have been iinvesting in grolsch bottles which are 450 but it is not the cheapest way to go. Coppers long necks. 750ml. I have obtained a few dozen of them from the lhbs and they are great. Take your time and build up


+1 for Squires, love that bottle, love the beer inside it


----------



## dibby33 (7/6/14)

grantiesbrew
Member Since 04 Apr 2012
Offline Last Active Apr 06 2012 10:39 AM


Funny. The OP was on here for 2 days. ...wonder what happened. Been 26 months...


----------



## Nizmoose (7/6/14)

Simon2808 said:


> just buy your bottles new from the home brew shop - I wasted thousands of dollars (and hundreds of hours) buying coopers sparkling long necks for the sake of getting a bottle afterwards.


This. I went halves in a plasdene order with a member here and we spent like 40 bucks each which buys you 80 330ml bottles, at fifty cents each for new, good quality, reusable bottles I'd do it again


----------



## brando (7/6/14)

Tip: you can reseal screwtop bottles with the original screwcaps. Works fine for at least a couple of re-uses.


----------



## Steven @ Home Make It (8/6/14)

recycle your new bottles 
is what i would do
cheaper in the long run
and the harder the cap is
to bend between your fingers
the better the seal on your bottle
to keep those precious bubbles in


----------



## H0U5ECAT (14/6/14)

Why would anyone want to use twistys anyway? 
All good beer comes in crown tops these days ;-)


----------



## Steven @ Home Make It (14/6/14)

Twist top or flat Lip
As long as the beer is good
Make more beer


----------



## H0U5ECAT (14/6/14)

Ommmmmmmm... Mantra..... Ommmmmmmmm


----------

